# Monark Train Light Wanted



## Monarkguy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello. I'm new to the site. I'm looking for a Train Light for my Monark Super Deluxe. Bike is a 1952 I think. Any help is greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Monarkguy (Feb 25, 2007)

*Monark Train Light NOT needed*

Well, I've been learning a lot from everyone. I found out that my Monark does indeed have the correct headlight after all. 
So I do not need the Train Light anymore. 
Thanks for everyone's help on this.


----------

